# ammo question +p



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

when buying ammo what does +p mean? i read about it all the time but still don't know what it means or stands for.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

+p means that the round was loaded with a higher case pressure than the standard. +p+ exceeds that pressure as well. i don't reload, but alot of the members here do. they can probably tell you more exact figures for certain rounds. the higher pressures can provide higher bullet speed, but also have negative effect too (accuracy, over penetration, and firearm wear). when i used to carry a 380 for consealed carry, i would do most of my practice with the regular rounds, but load the mags with +p for sd. the olny +p rounds i fired through that gun were the 'carried' rounds i would replace every month or so.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*+P ammunition........*

The designation +P indicates the ammunition is loaded to higher pressure/performance levels than SAAMI established for that cartridge. this was done originally with the .38 Special back in the 'thirties to improve performance for law enforcement use. Then it was known as the .38-44 Special, indicating its use should be limited to heavy framed (N Frame Smiths) revolvers. Since then the "+P" designation has been instituted for several calibers.

The pressures generated are safe to use in all modern made pistols and revolvers, unless the manufacturer specifies "Standard Velocity Only", but should not be used in older guns.

Bob Wright


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

When in doubt, call the manufacturer of the weapon. I called S&W to check on using 38 +P in my model 10. With model # or serial # they will give you the yeh or nay. I got the big nay, also found out my "new/used" pistol was 35 years old.
Or take the firearm to a reputable gunsmith for an expert opinion.


----------



## xdshooter1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Becareful. Only guns rated for the higher pressure rounds should fire them. Call the manufacturer.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> When in doubt, call the manufacturer of the weapon. I called S&W to check on using 38 +P in my model 10. With model # or serial # they will give you the yeh or nay. I got the big nay, also found out my "new/used" pistol was 35 years old.
> Or take the firearm to a reputable gunsmith for an expert opinion.


Your M10 is more than capable of running +P. I've put tons of +P through a Military & Police and it's still just as tight as its ever been. All my K-frames see exclusive use of +P without a problem. If it was a pre-war example, the caution would be justified. Your Model 10 is rather young.


----------

